# Benjamin Discovery



## blowgunner62

I am trying to find the best price on a Benjamin Discovery with hand pump. The best I've found so far is Pyramyd Air at $399 (free shipping.)

Does anyone else know of a better deal? I would consider used or refurbished.


----------



## BUTCHER45

http://www.adventuresinairguns.com/benj ... -p-35.html


----------



## blowgunner62

I've looked at that. With shipping, it would end up about the same price. (Pyramyd Air dosen't charge shipping on orders over $150)


----------



## blowgunner62

I finally put in the order this evening. We'll see how it is, I've never had a .22 caliber airgun or a PCP before.


----------



## blowgunner62

Ambush Hunter, Is there anything I need to do before filling and shooting when The Disco gets here? Oil? De- oil? Swab the bore? Maybe I'm just a worry wart but I don't want to mess anything up doing something wrong.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

blowgunner62,I was watching the Video on this gun and reading the tec stuff and I wouldn't mind one of them myself..But it would have to be a deal with the pump and such as I wouldn't be able to wait and wait to have it charged and wait on ordering a pump later....

Also been asking a few other friends of mine and they liked the benjamin guns they had as kids some 25 years back...

I Hope it works out for you if you choose to get one...As It helps to have someone with a item so any tips and such can be answered before our choices later on for one.

But I still have my first Goal as a better air rifle to be the RWS 34 .. in a nice .177 caliber topped with a 4-12x50 scope...

For tomorrow I have a basic Crosman Storm XL showing up that I want to Test and see how it will work out with iron sites for the day on local birds and my spinner target...It is coming with a 3-9x32 or 3-9x40 scope..I think the BSA or a pronghorn,Not a High dollar scope by anymeans, But Atless something.

Best wishes
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Ambush Hunter

blowgunner62 said:


> Ambush Hunter, Is there anything I need to do before filling and shooting when The Disco gets here? Oil? De- oil? Swab the bore? Maybe I'm just a worry wart but I don't want to mess anything up doing something wrong.


Not really. Just shoot couple of cleaning pellets lightly lubed in Beeman mp5 oil. Or clean the bore very lightly with a soft pull-through to extract any dirt from the factory/packing material.

For a PCP, it is a good idea to lube pellets, lightly.

AH.


----------



## blowgunner62

Thanks. I guess I'll add some lube to my next Pyramyd Air order.


----------



## blowgunner62

Have you ever heard of making you're own lube? Tom Gaylord says that a good airgun lube that he calls "Whiscombe Honey" can be made by mixing two parts Hoppes to one part STP motor treatment.

Have you ever used it?


----------



## zzyzx

Now that you have had the rifle for a month, how do you like it? How do you like pumping? I use a pump for my PCP and it is just part of the deal in the field. Got a scuba tank for fills at home. Don't want to carry it in the field so just have the pump in the truck and it works fine. Am in the early 60's and it isn't a problem.

So, let us know how the Discovery is working for you.


----------



## blowgunner62

It is working GREAT! I love every minute of shooting it. The hand pump isn't a problem, even for my small size (135 lbs.) The only time I wish that I had a tank is when there is a varmint outside and I find that the gun is empty. I don't know if you have seen my video review on it yet or not. You can see it at http://airpoweredhunting.web.officelive.com/airgunvideo.aspx. Part two should be finished next month.


----------



## zzyzx

On getting a shot and finding the rifle isn't ready... after shooting a but pump it back up. I make sure I leave both my PCP's full before putting them away for the day. That way I can grab'ngo when I see the pest birds nearby or a racoon is dumb enough to try the trashcans.

Since you posted I have added a Marauder in .177 to the Blizzard. A nice complementary rifle and very good on blackbirds and such. The Blizzard has a lot more power and hits with more authority and is a lot better at 50-100 yard distances. But the Marauder has its own niche now in my pickup and gets used regularly.

Might be interested in a Blizzard in .25 Cal or possibly even the Marauder in that Calibre. We'll see.


----------



## spentwings

I've been waiting your final review blow. Enjoyed part one and just watched it again.


----------



## blowgunner62

Haha...that might be a while. The rain here is just incessant, and my longest lighted indoor range is ten yards. In part two I hope to do shooting at 25 and 50 yards. I had done some penetration tests but decided not to include them in the video.

Since the video is still in the works, is there anything that you guys would like me to include in the video? I don't have a chrony or a sound pressure meter, but if you all come up with anything let me know.


----------



## spentwings

Well ......I'd like to see a scope on Benny :sniper: but I suppose a penetration test on a feral hog is out of the question.


----------



## blowgunner62

I have been using a scope for the second part. I'm not that good at shooting past fifteen yards or so with iron sights. If there were any feral hogs around, I'd be happy to oblige 

A friend of mine raises hogs in the summer and frequently has to shoot one that is sick. He has said that I can come shoot one with the Disco the next time one gets sick.

He shot one between the eyes with his Gamo and it dropped on the spot. Not that it was a good idea, but it worked.


----------



## zzyzx

"Since the video is still in the works, is there anything that you guys would like me to include in the video?"

A full on demo with scope done by Hooters waitresses or a full Vegas Chorus line? ;-)


----------



## blowgunner62

Haha...NO. I would take suggestions for acoustic guitar music, though...


----------



## blowgunner62

Well, I finally have Part 2 of the video finished and on my website. Sorry for the long delay!!


----------

